# 전혀, 도무지 and 결코



## rienn

i'm trying to understand these negative adverbs... all three mean not at all/never.. what makes them different from each other? and which adverb is used most commonly? thanks...


----------



## Warp3

For what it's worth, I've only heard of the first one (though, granted, I've only been studying Korean for about 6 months now).


----------



## rienn

ok thanks... it's kinda confusing sometimes to know which words are for common usage and which are for formal/literature stuff..


----------



## wildsunflower

"전혀" and "도무지" are similar. But, "전혀" is a bit more formal than "도무지". They mean "at all". "결코" is a bit different from these two. It is closer to "never" (with a strong will). "나는 결코 담배를 피우지 안을 것이다." means "I will never smoke." "그것이 결코 실제화될리가 없다." means "It can never be realised."


----------



## rienn

thanks again.. this makes learning even more easier...


----------

